# subs + convetable = ??



## mrfreshnklean (Apr 2, 2003)

Well its getting close to car purchase time. Im really leaning towards a 60-70 convertable, but..


Car audio is my real love, and it will come first in my car.

Im really worried about bass output in a convertable. All cabin gain will be lost... argh.

any comments?? Any bumpin verts out there?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Vert = water = no place to put subs = exposed subs that people jack = people fucking with you shit. Any questions. Unless you wanna worry every time that you go into a store or leave you shit somewhere don't think about putting high end stereo equipment into a convertable.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I HAVE A 67 RAG IMPALA W/ 3 JL 12W6 IN THE TRUNK, DIAMOND AUDIO MIDS ANDTWEETS, MTX 18000D AND MTX 6204 AND A DIAMOND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE REAR SEAT FOR REAR FILL. IT HITS PRETTY HARD FOR A RAG, DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR LISTENING TO BUT HITS HARDER THAN MOST CARS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 12 2003, 11:43 AM
> *I HAVE A 67 RAG IMPALA W/ 3 JL 12W6 IN THE TRUNK, DIAMOND AUDIO MIDS ANDTWEETS, MTX 18000D AND MTX 6204 AND A DIAMOND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE REAR SEAT FOR REAR FILL. IT HITS PRETTY HARD FOR A RAG, DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR LISTENING TO BUT HITS HARDER THAN MOST CARS.*


 DON'T LIE TO PEOPLE :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

DAMN I got a couple fosgate amps and 2 L5 10's for my 63 with diamond audio mids. Ill let you know how it sounds


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

chek my shit out...ya its in that convertible----> hella loud
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view...iac%20Parisenne 



Last edited by Hi-Rola at Sep 12 2003, 02:10 PM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Sep 12 2003, 04:09 PM
> *chek my shit out...ya its in that convertible----> hella loud
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

Actually i'm not lying to be honest my car hit louder than tony's rag all the time and was actually clear sounding. believe me homie my car hits pretty good and you can get a rag to hit just depends on if you have someone to biuld you a good box and setup


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree great bass be obtaines ina vert look at my 64 trunk I love the sound I get, plus you can hear it for miles.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

having a soundsystem in a convertible is cool if you want everyone in your neighborhood to hear everything your listening to


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

yea..convertibles r the shit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 13 2003, 05:32 PM
> *Actually i'm not lying to be honest my car hit louder than tony's rag all the time and was actually clear sounding. believe me homie my car hits pretty good and you can get a rag to hit just depends on if you have someone to biuld you a good box and setup*


OH SHIT SOMEONE HIT THE CRACK PIPE AGAIN AND IS LIVING IN THE MAKE BELIEVE WORLD, ACTUALLY CLEAR SOUNDING YA RIGHT MORE LIKE EAR PEIRCING DISTORTION :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Sep 23 2003, 10:47 PM


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

one way to keep more of the sound in a convertible is to mount your subs pointing to the bottom of your trunk. This can be done by adding a lip that will give your subs enough clearance so you can mount them upside down.


----------



## 2low2touch (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Sep 12 2003, 05:09 PM
> *chek my shit out...ya its in that convertible----> hella loud
> http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view...iac%20Parisenne*


 as long as your happy..... personally i think you need a better system.... NO OFFENCE


----------

